# Impression of sawzall (reciprocating saw)



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

joygua said:


> What do you think about sawzall (reciprocating saw)?


They are an invaluable tool in the construction, remodeling, and demolition industry. If a worker does not have one in their work vehicle, they are missing a very important tool. 



joygua said:


> How many brands of reciprocating saw you have used before? What brand is your favorite?


Milwaukee, Portar Cables, Dewalts. They all seem to work fine. We have a Craftsman Industrial recipricating saw, bought in 1988, even it still works.



joygua said:


> What are the impressions of them?


 See answer to the first question.
Required tool for the pros. Home Owners needing them = not sure?



joygua said:


> What are the good aspects and bad aspects of different reciprocating saws you think?


Ease of connection and disconnection of new blades. Older models required allen wrenches or other, to swap out blades. Newer models use simple paddles, or other methods. Some saws are "orbital", so that you can twist the head of the unit, to get it into tight areas.



joygua said:


> Do you have any ideas that how to improve the existing reciprocating saw products?


I can't think of anything. Many new revisions have come out in the past 5 years that have helped, including affordable cordless models.


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hands down a valuable asset for me. I to have had many recep saws in the past.Porter Cable Tiger has been my go to tool for years now.Years past a chainsaw was my go to tool.The quick blade change feature was a great plus.As to any changes I would make on them,,,,,Lets just say that if a guy were to have a idea he/she/I would be registering it............:thumbsup:


----------



## joygua (Mar 29, 2008)

*Are female users a big target group for reciprocating saw?*

I am really appreciate for your comments!

Actually, I am a student of a design college. I am doing a research for reciprocating saw and try to figure out some opportunities to redesign a reciprocating saw. Because I am not adept in tools, I hope that I can get some feedback from the forum. 

I believe that your opinions would be really helpful for me, because each of you here have better knowledge with tools than me. So I really appreciate for more feedback.  

What I am thinking about is the user group for reciprocating saw? Because I am a female and also the first user of reciprocating saw, I think that maybe I can give another perspective and focus on the female users. But I am not very sure that is female a large target group here. If anyone can share their experience and thoughts with me, I will really appreciate for it!


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

As a female, I am pretty sure I use a reciprocating saw the same way a guy does - insert bad joke here.


----------



## joygua (Mar 29, 2008)

*hey*

Thanks for your sharing!

But I still have some question about the female users. ha

Do you have any problems when you are using reciprocating saw?
(such as the weight, size......)
saws. 
What do you think about reciprocating saw? 
How many brands of reciprocating saw you have used before? 
What are the impressions of them? 
What are the good aspects and bad aspects of different reciprocating saws you think? especially for women
Do you have any ideas that how to improve the existing reciprocating saw products?

I will deeply appreciate your help!!! Thanks!


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

joygua said:


> Thanks for your sharing!
> 
> But I still have some question about the female users. ha
> 
> ...


If you have more specific questions you can PM me.


----------



## handyman78 (Dec 29, 2007)

joygua said:


> I have some questions for reciprocating saw, and I am looking for some people or experts who have ever use this kind of tool.
> 
> I wonder that what is the impression you have for using different brands of reciprocating saws.
> 
> ...


As above


----------



## wfischer (Dec 29, 2007)

Leah Frances said:


> *But, I'd love one in pink.:wink:*


Purple would be good too.


----------



## Repsol_AL (Apr 4, 2008)

Have been using a 15 yr old Makita recip saw and recently replaced it with a 
DeWalt 385 XRP cordless unit.
Reasons were :
Recently decided to switch to Dewalt cordless when I needed a new cordless drill, bought the 18v DC925 hammer drill with 2 XRP batteries, then added "bare tools" cordless circular saw, flashlight and lastly the refurbished recip saw for $50 from ebay, so all tools use the same battery / charger.
Working on construction sites performing service on windows / doors, often requires power tools and quite often there is no electrical service available, so cordless is a huge asset. Continuing problem with the old Makita was the blade coming loose due to worn allen bolt and not being able to find the right allen key to tighten it  the DeWalt has tool-less blade change.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

joygua said:


> I
> What do you think about sawzall (reciprocating saw)?
> 
> How many brands of reciprocating saw you have used before? What brand is your favorite?
> ...


--------


----------

